

Ask YC: Working on a casual gaming or pc/console game start-up? - wumi

After reading a great interview with the guys behind Mass Effect, I was curious to see if any one is working on a gaming startup?<p>(Link to article: http://venturebeat.com/2008/03/29/qa-with-bioware-founders-on-mass-effect-and-life-at-ea/)
======
angstrom
Yes, focusing on casual gaming. Would say more, but we're in the first
iteration and NDA pretty much prohibits leakage.

